# Linux - Startup



## klein-odd (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo !
Ich benutze SuSE 9.3.

Mein Anliegen :
ich möchte, dass bei meiner UserAnmeldung
ein Programm gestartet wird, dass sich in /opt/tools befindet.

Soll/muss es ein Dämon sein ?
Es soll im Prinzip ohne grafische Oberfläche laufen.

Absoluter Pfad zu dem Programm:
/opt/tools/Programm.

Zur Ergänzung : ich bin der Benutzer und der Besitzer,
aber nicht jedes Mal will ich mich als root einloggen.

Danke fürs Mitdenken, 
Alexander alias klein-odd


----------



## Navy (31. Juli 2009)

SuSe 9.3 verwendet die Bash als Standardshell soweit ich mich erinnere. Du solltest also in der ~/.bash_profile einfach das tool eintragen können.


----------



## Gast (1. August 2009)

hallo,

# /etc/init.d/boot.local
#
# script with local commands to be executed from init on system startup
#
# Here you should add things, that should happen directly after booting
# before we're going to the first run level.
#
wäre eine möglichkeit, hier den Aufruf mit vollem Programmpfad einzutragen.

Grüße


----------



## Navy (1. August 2009)

Es geht nicht darum ein Programm beim Start auszuführen, denn dass könnte man ganz bequem in den Init-scripten eintragen. Vielmehr wurde nach einem automatischen Start nach dem login gefragt.


----------

